# Aging Vizslas?



## BFrancs (Aug 8, 2013)

Our two Vs have been eating Fromm Adult (all-stages) for the past 5yrs. Hunter will be 7 on the 25th and Roxxy will be 7 next February. Rox has always been on the skinny size, she weighs 38lbs (Hunter 44lbs). Since they are getting older, should we start feeding them food for "Seniors" or just give 1/2 cup more food?? Just concern, cuz Roxxy has been looking and feeling bonier and slight underweight.






















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lilyloo (Jun 20, 2012)

I don't have any experience with older V's (our girl just turned 5) but have you had a vet check up on them lately? My first instinct is that there's a *reason* she's losing weight besides just being older.


----------



## Bob Engelhardt (Feb 14, 2012)

How much weight has she lost?


----------



## BFrancs (Aug 8, 2013)

Bob Engelhardt said:


> How much weight has she lost?




No weight loss. She normally ranges from 35-38 but lately she's feeling bonier. Like she dehydrated but she drinks plenty of water. Nothing changed, she's still playful and eats normal. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I wouldn't really consider 7 to be a senior, for this breed.
If she's losing weight, I would try and find the reason. If a health check shows all is good, you can up her food, or look for one with a higher protein.


----------



## lyra (Nov 2, 2012)

We keep our Vizslas slim but even Lyra who is about as small as Vizslas come weighs 42lbs. I wouldn't consider 7 to be seniors but personally I would like to see a bit more weight on both of them and just feed them more until they fill out a bit then reduce their food enough to keep them there. 

If either of them is steadily losing weight on their usual amount of food then that requires a visit to the vets.


----------



## BFrancs (Aug 8, 2013)

Thank you guys....I knew I would get good responses ...I plan to feed them a bit more, they will be happy with more food. I wasn't completely certain if 7 should be considered a senior or not but I will schedule a vet visit to be on the safe side.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SadieBailey (Aug 31, 2017)

BFrancs said:


> Thank you guys....I knew I would get good responses ...I plan to feed them a bit more, they will be happy with more food. I wasn't completely certain if 7 should be considered a senior or not but I will schedule a vet visit to be on the safe side.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It could just be a difference in their metabolisms. Our Bailey who's now 9, gets about twice as much food as her elder sister Said (age 12) and she's never been able to crack 40 lbs. Whenever she starts looking too boney we usually add good fats to her foot like avocado and avocado oil, plus more starch like rice (our dogs eat homecooked meat, vegetables, and rice). I laugh when Bailey is called a senior bc she acts like a puppy!


----------

